# SOM NDA ist gefallen



## Norei (17. November 2009)

Hier finden haufenweise Diskussionen über den Fall der NDA statt:
- Es gibt keine Waffen des 1.ZA
- Waffen des 2.ZA können nur von Handwerken mit Zutaten aus den 6- und 12-Mann Instanzen hergestellt werden
- Das neue Raidset ist lila und kaum besser als die bestehenden Sets
- Das Düsterwald Rufpferd ist der Gewinner des europäischen Pferdewettbewerbs
- Crafting benötigt weniger Ressourcen

etc.


----------



## Gustav Gans (17. November 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Hier finden haufenweise Diskussionen über den Fall der NDA statt:
> etc.



Sry aber was ist SOM NDA?

Sind die Abkürzungen so geläufig das ich das wissen muss?

:-(


----------



## Vetaro (17. November 2009)

Siege of Mirkwood Non-Disclosure Agreement. Bis zuvor durfte niemand, der die Beta der neuen Entwicklung spielte, _irgendetwas_ darüber sagen. Nicht einmal, dass er darin war.
Ich sammle mal so wild zusammen, was ich finde.


Hier etwas zu neuen Rezepten - Weiter unten sind Screenshots wie dieser hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt aktuell keine 2ZA-Drops für Stufe 61-65. Starke Waffen des zweiten Zeitalters können also nur gecraftet werden. Waffen des 1. Zeitalters sind noch nicht implementiert.

Das Moria-Rüstungsset wird für folgende Münzen eingetauscht:


> Große Treppe Schuhe: 10 Moria Medallions
> Fil Gashan Handschuhe: 10
> 16te Halle Schultern: 15
> Schattenbinge Helm: 15
> ...


Die aktuellen Tausch-Items können ausserdem gegen Münzen ersetzt werden. Es ist also möglich, _jetzt_ in die große Treppe zu gehen, zwei mal das Tauschitem abzusahnen und ab SoM diese gegen 20 Medaillons zu tauschen, mit denen man sich dann die Hose kauft.

*Hier hat Virogar aus den US-Foren netterweise seinen ganzen Screenshot-Ordner hochgeladen*.
Meine Favoriten sind das 12-Mann-Skirmish Bree, mit 3 zu verteidigenden Zielen
Ein unheimlich blauer Ausblick auf den Mirkwood mit... einer Spinne auf einem Berg?
Die Rückeroberung des Auenlandes
Und dieses Bild, das beweist, dass auch andere Leute die langweiligen Phasen des Spieles mit dem Schauen von Serien überbrücken.



> There are currently 3 skirmishes that are gated by Book 9 due to the storyline. Once you complete Book 9 and do those skirmishes as part of Book 9, they are repeatable.



Hier zur Vollständigkeit nochmal die Karte des Düsterwaldes.



> (Quelle, gekürzt und auch erweitert)
> 
> * Skirmishes sind genial
> * Das Skirmish-Set nicht
> ...



Das neue Düsterwald-Pferd

Das Barad-Guldur-Set: 
Schurke
Jäger
Barde
Runenbewahrer
Hüter
Hauptmann
Wächter (Und ich find' es ziemlich cool - wie eine coole version des DG-Sets)

Ich sage: OSHI-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> (Quelle)
> _My Hunter plays much better under the new system. Better combat flow in general and a decent bump in damage. As was mentioned though power is going to be rough. If you're one of those 'I always run in Stance:Strength in groups and I never have power problems even with 700ICPR' get ready for a shock. Make friends with a Captain and steal every banner he owns except for Victory. You're going to need to stance dance or marry a LM in a fight of any appreciable length even if your tank can handle the threat.
> 
> Skirmishes are fun.
> ...



Skirmish-Belohnung Housing-Möbel Housing-Möbel 2


Nicht im direkten Zusammenhang, aber auch heute veröffentlicht -  Entwicklertagebuch: Kampfänderungen (Englisch)


> For example, Guardians would have to wait to finish executing their current skill before Stamp could execute and interrupt a monster preparing a stronger attack.


 Tell me about it!



> We introduced a new skill timing which we&#8217;re calling &#8220;immediate.&#8221; These skills execute almost instantly when chosen, causing any prior skill to complete and make way for the &#8220;immediate&#8221; skill to proceed. These skills ignore the remaining &#8220;action duration&#8221; of the previously executed skill. We have added the &#8220;Immediate&#8221; key word to skill tooltips to make it easier for you to identify which skills use this new timing.



Sehr gut gefällt mir, dass wir jetzt optionen kriegen, mit denen wir die Animationen ändern können. Kennt man aus WoW, wenn man Kriegern zusieht, die immer wieder Heroic Strike benutzen: Die Arme "teleportieren" ein bisschen, weil die fähigkeit schneller fertig ist als die Animation. Kann man also an oder aus schalten, auf den Schaden hat das keinen Einfluss, nur auf den Anblick.


_Ausserdem:_ Die _nächste_ geplante Bezahl-Erweiterung wird wohl endlich Riders of Rohan sein. Nach den aktuell naheliegenden Plänen wird Anfang 2010 ein kostenloses Update, Band 3, Kapitel 1 beginnen, das _nichts_ mit Rohan zu tun hat. Ich würde jetzt einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass weitere kostenlose Updates weiter in Band 3 hinein führen und dieser dann zum Erscheinen von Reiter von Rohan abgeschlossen wird (und mit jener Erweiterung dann Band 4 beginnt).


----------



## TheONE§ (18. November 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Tausch-Items können ausserdem gegen Münzen ersetzt werden. Es ist also möglich, _jetzt_ in die große Treppe zu gehen, zwei mal das Tauschitem abzusahnen und ab SoM diese gegen 20 Medaillons zu tauschen, mit denen man sich dann die Hose kauft.



also einmal eine platinmuenze in den taschen und die andere auf der bank. gut sollte so gehn.
und mit einspielung von duesterwald bleibt das dann so?
faend ich spontan jetzt dumm, weil dann geht keiner mehr wo anderst rein als in die treppeninstanz,
um sich die 10er strahlen sachen zu holen, wenn er sie denn (noch) holen mag.

gut, anzunehmen ist, dass die neuen instanzen bessere sachen mit mehr strahlen anbieten,
und die moria 6er inis sowieso, aus reustungs-ausstattungssicht, uninteressant werden.
soll heissen...wer holt sich dann mit den muenzen noch die "alte" 10strahlen hose?


----------



## krith (18. November 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Siege of Mirkwood Non-Disclosure Agreement. Bis zuvor durfte niemand, der die Beta der neuen Entwicklung spielte, _irgendetwas_ darüber sagen. Nicht einmal, dass er darin war.
> Ich sammle mal so wild zusammen, was ich finde.



Super, vielen dank für die Zusammenstellung!

Gerade die Änderungen am Kampfsystem spannen mich super auf die Folter - da ich auch immer genervt bin/war von der "Trägheit" der Kämpfe.


----------



## Norei (18. November 2009)

krith schrieb:


> Gerade die Änderungen am Kampfsystem spannen mich super auf die Folter - da ich auch immer genervt bin/war von der "Trägheit" der Kämpfe.


Sie sollen deutlich besser sein, aber auch massiv Kraft kosten. Wer also die Wahl zwischen +Moral und +Kraft hat, sollte sich demnächst vielleicht anders entscheiden. 
Der Jäger bekommt ENDLICH einen brauchbaren Stachelpfeil. Und die aktuellen 1.ZA Waffen sind bis Stufe 64 immer noch gut genug.


----------



## Vetaro (18. November 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> also einmal eine platinmuenze in den taschen und die andere auf der bank. gut sollte so gehn.
> und mit einspielung von duesterwald bleibt das dann so?
> faend ich spontan jetzt dumm, weil dann geht keiner mehr wo anderst rein als in die treppeninstanz,



Am 3. Dezember wird SoM veröffentlicht, was gleichzeitig auch Buch 9 ist. Die Inhalte von Buch 9 sind für alle Spieler und ohne kosten verfügbar, dies schließt auch begrenzten Zugang zum Skirmish-System mit ein. Das System wird also _ab_ SoM verfügbar sein.

Dass Spieler nur noch die Treppe besuchen, ist dann aber ihr eigenes Problem. Die Entwickler sagten, die Hardmodes sowie schwerere Instanzen sollen durch bessere rare drops für "Achiever"-Spieler schmackhaft gemacht werden.

Die 65er-Sets sind vorallem Hinsichtlich Strahlen besser als die 60er-Sets. Sie unterscheiden sich nicht _so_ sehr in den Werten. Auch in Mirkwood wird es möglich sein, einfach immer und immer wieder die einfachste Instanz zu grinden, um sich das Set zu erarbeiten - und das finde ich gut. Wer das unbedingt will, darf's machen, er _muss_ aber nicht.

Ausserdem sind weitere Bilder vom Barad Guldur-Set rausgekommen, die ich in den Beitrag oben eingeführt habe. Hier ist die Übersicht über die Sets.


----------



## TheONE§ (18. November 2009)

hier gibts bilder von den haus- und zierwerks-belohnungen aus den skirmish instanzen.
ich sach nur, indiana jones laesst gruessen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also da sind sie doch immer so puristisch unterwegs, die leute von turbine (wehe einer wuerde sich banana jones nennen), 
aber fuer diese anspielung ist dann doch platz im hdro universum.


----------



## Vetaro (18. November 2009)

Es ist ein Hut. Er passt. Stört nicht die Athmosphäre.


----------



## $n4re (18. November 2009)

> Es ist ein Hut. Er passt. Stört nicht die Athmosphäre.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Aber irgendwie ist er lustig.

Zum Thema: 
Ich selbst freu mich schon auf die Erweiterung, und das, wie jeder andere auch, aus vielen Gründen.
Allerdings kann es noch dauern bis ich sie mir hol, bin ja noch nicht ein mal 60 ^^
Danke für die Menge Information 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (18. November 2009)

$n4re schrieb:


> Ich selbst freu mich schon auf die Erweiterung, und das, wie jeder andere auch, aus vielen Gründen.
> Allerdings kann es noch dauern bis ich sie mir hol, bin ja noch nicht ein mal 60 ^^
> Danke für die Menge Information
> 
> ...


Deswegen war ja Turbine so schlau und hat die Skirmishes ab 30 gemacht. Allerdings bekommst du weniger Belohnungen und kannst nicht alle spielen, wenn du SoM nicht hast. Von daher schau dir die Skirmishes an, und wenn sie dir gefallen, kaufst du vielleicht doch etwas früher.


----------



## Elrigh (18. November 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Hier finden haufenweise Diskussionen über den Fall der NDA statt:
> - Es gibt keine Waffen des 1.ZA
> - Waffen des 2.ZA können nur von Handwerken mit Zutaten aus den 6- und 12-Mann Instanzen hergestellt werden
> etc.



Gemeint ist damit wohl "keine Waffen ab Level 61".

Aber da im Beta-Forum auch immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass sich jederzeit bis zum Release noch was ändern kann, könnte sich auch daran noch was ändern.


----------



## Norei (19. November 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Aber da im Beta-Forum auch immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass sich jederzeit bis zum Release noch was ändern kann, könnte sich auch daran noch was ändern.


Das würde mich aber wundern. Wie sollen sie denn dann das Balancing testen?


----------



## Vetaro (19. November 2009)

Als Moria raus kam, gab es lange keine Waffen des ersten Zeitalters, und die des zweiten waren selten - da wurde das Balancing genauso getestet, wie es jetzt wohl auch getestet wird: Auf dem Testserver, für ein kommendes Update. Und ich sehe auch keinen grund, warum man unbedingt 1ZA-Waffen brauchen sollte - kann man also verschieben.


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. November 2009)

Sehe ich genau so. Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass man die Waffen des Ersten Zeitalters zu früh ins Spiel integriert hat wegen der Itemspirale und so. Abwarten, wie das gelöst wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (19. November 2009)

Siege of Mirkwood Skirmish Preview Part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdxkSXJbtJU HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. November 2009)

Entwicklertagebuch - Änderungen an Fähigkeiten mit Siege of Mirkwood (Englisch)


Entwicklertagebuch &#8211; Charakterfenster (Englisch)


----------



## Varghoud (19. November 2009)

Klasse Zusammenfassung, Vetaro! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde es super, dass die Skirmishes gleich schon im epischen Buch implentiert werden und man diese sogar solo lösen kann. Hab deswegen aber auch eine Frage: variiert die Belohnung für die epische Quest, je nachdem, ob man den Skirmish solo oder mit der Gruppe schafft?

Freue mich schon auf Barad Guldur, da werden die Schlachtzüge wohl lange daran zu knabbern haben. 

Und da die Quests im Düsterwald wohl maßgeblich solo zu lösen sind, wird man mithilfe der Sippe wohl noch schneller 65 werden. Und dieses Mal werde ich wegen dem neuen Vertriebsweg wohl endlich rechtzeitig zu ihnen aufschließen können, da "Minen von Moria" zwei Tage später bei uns erschien und die anderen schon viel weiter waren.


----------



## Vetaro (19. November 2009)

Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, wär' sonst bestimmt gesagt worden.


----------



## Thoraros (19. November 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, je größer die Instanz (in Bezug auf die Gruppengröße) ist desto größer fällt die Belohnung aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## simoni (19. November 2009)

http://lotrovault.ign.com/wiki/index.php/Skirmish_Cosmetics
falls der link schon gepostet wurde -> sorry
sind die belohnungen für die scharmützel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (20. November 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, je größer die Instanz (in Bezug auf die Gruppengröße) ist desto größer fällt die Belohnung aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht dass die Belohnungen für die Buchquest sich unterscheiden, je nachdem ob man das Scharmützel alleine oder in einer Gruppe bestreitet. Auf Screenshots habe ich auch gesehen, dass die Quest nur sinngemäß sagt, man solle Scharmützel xy bestehen. Die Belohnungen in Bezug auf Skirmish Marks werden natürlich unterschiedlich ausfallen, so funktioniert ja das System, hat aber imho nichts mit der Questbelohnung zu tun.

Wobei das natürlich auch wieder nur Spekulation ist, macht in meinen Augen aber Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@simoni: ich kannte es noch nicht, danke für den Link. Hatte nur einige der Items auf Screenshots gesehen. Ich freue mich wirklich sehr, dass wieder ein ganzer Haufen an Zierwerk ins Spiel implementiert wird, auch wenn ich kein "soziales" Rollenspiel betreibe, macht es mir sehr viel Spaß, für mich persönlich den Charakter auszustatten und mir selbst Gedanken über sein Aussehen und auch seinen Hintergrund zu machen. Daher begrüße ich die Fülle an kosmetischen Items, auch neue Housing-Items sind immer nett. Tale of Elendil finde ich unglaublich cool, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ins Haus hängen^^


----------



## TheONE§ (25. November 2009)

hat schon jemand was gefunden, welche zutaten man dann fuer die herstellung einer 2te ZA waffe ab lvl 61 brauchen wird?
ich glaube da mal nen screenshot gesehn zu haben, find den aber nicht mehr.


----------



## abbrechen (29. November 2009)

Weiss schon jemand wie viele Skirmish Punkte man für die Runs bekommt?
Ich habe mir nämlich ausgerechnet dass ich für das Zeug welches ich haben möchste 4000SM brauche.


----------



## Vetaro (29. November 2009)

Das kann ich dir spezifisch leider nicht sagen - ich hab' aber bereits 'ne Menge über Marken-Raten gesammelt, hier ein Auszug aus meiner neuen (und noch zu erweiternden) Skirmish-Übersicht:

*Marken-Raten*: Scharmützel können sowohl frei im Level, in der Gruppengröße und im Schwierigkeitsgrad angepasst werden. Je höher hier die Werte eingestellt sind, desto größer die Belohnung. Den Level über den eigenen anzuheben, bewirkt jedoch keinen Anstieg in der Rate.

Maximal lassen sich 185% Marken gewinnen, mit einem 12-Mann-Schlachtzug auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 3.
Allgemein lohnt sich die Erleichterung/Marken-Rate wohl bis zu 3 Stufen unter dem Charakterlevel. Solo auf Schwierigkeit 1 sind hier noch 85% Marken zu haben. Hier ist eine komplette Liste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abbrechen (29. November 2009)

Wie soll ich die "-10 Level" usw. verstehen?
Wenn sie zehn Level unter dem Maximum, sprich lvl55 sind?
Ansonnsten gehe ich einfach im Solo mit dem Charakterlevel Stufe drei rein und hole mir meine 100-115%.


----------



## Vetaro (29. November 2009)

Es geht um "Relativ zum Charakterlevel" (wie ich finde, ist das sowohl aus der Grafik als auch aus meinem Text ersichtlich o.O)

Und wie du dir sicherlich denken kannst, droppen Gegner auf Stufe 30 _grundsätlich_ weniger als welche auf Stufe 60.

Und natürlich sind Skirmishes erst ab Stufe 30 benutzbar.


----------



## Squizzel (29. November 2009)

Skirmish ist seit langem das Beste was Codemaster gebracht hat. Sie sind der Happen für zwischendurch, wie BGs oder Szenarios in anderes Spielen. Es macht einfach Spaß, wenn man abends von der Arbeit kommt, nicht viel Zeit und Muße hat und einfach mit einem Freund ins Scharmützel stürzt.


----------

